# Jan's new plans



## Bogstandard (Sep 22, 2008)

Jan Ridders has just finished sorting the problems of his new TWIN CYLINDER flame licker, and he looks like he has got it well sorted. It is a cracking bit of stuff.

http://heetgasmodelbouw.ridders.nu/..._inw_schuif_2cilinder/inw_schuif_frameset.htm

I have contacted him and got a set of plans from him, and as usual, they are very well made and thought out.

Jan doesn't charge for his plans, but does ask, only if you want to, is send a small donation to help developement costs. This comes as a standard letter enclosed with his return email. 

To me, Jan deserves every penny of help he can get, this man has really pushed developement of certain types of engines to new limits, and for the ic fans amongst you, his vapour carburation system seems to solve most small engine carburettor problems, well worth a good look.

Bogs


----------



## Turk88 (Oct 31, 2008)

Great site. I emailed him and hopefully will be getting plans for the vertical that he has on there.


----------



## jack404 (Oct 31, 2008)

bloody terrific site

check out his home designed carburetor , simple and by the looks of it very effective

very impressive all round

jack


----------



## jack404 (Oct 31, 2008)

Jan emailed me his carb plans last night

great plans !! good design !!  :bow: :bow: :bow: 

now if i dont have a paypal account can someone tell me how i send him some $ by paypal or do i need to get a paypal account myself ?? ( which wont happen, i'll post him some euros)

cheers

jack


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 31, 2008)

Jack, PayPal is pretty straightforward ,............. must confess though I've linked mine to an account with zero funds in, I transfer money as required when I make a paypal payment ............ anyway, works for me 

CC


----------



## jack404 (Oct 31, 2008)

been there done that with paypal yeah they are straightforward, theives and liars 

they still owe me $662.80 

no excuses no reason other than to say "suspicious trade" $155 total,  
the guy got his goods ( rifle scope and rings) no complaint  ( the guy sent me a cheque later, nice eh, means he paid twice!!!)

then they seized the account and got my pension payment as well ( not a good time for it just out of hospital and no other income) , nothing to do with paypal but they took it.
it got on the news ( my 1.5 minutes of fame) where they promised it was fixed, that i'd get a refund , but 3 years on aint seen a cent or had any reponce other than a few legal threats, so screw paypal

its ok i'll get some more euro's in a few days and send Jan some by post

if anyone knows a paypal execs home address i'd love to know it ( insert very serious evil laugh)


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 31, 2008)

My experiences with Papal have obviously been better than yours Jack ??? ............ I did get scammed last year for about £550 by a "insert word of your choice", my (polite) preference is "Twat", but for the sake of political correctness ................ lets just say "*******" .......... to be fair Papal alerted me to the problem before I spotted it and within about 10 days the money was refunded to my account ........... so in my opinion they don't do a bad job.

CC


----------



## wareagle (Nov 1, 2008)

Jan has some great designs. One day...

Internet stuff has always gotten a leary eye from me. Something about not being able to "see" the person(s) your are dealing with makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up. Anyway, I've not had any issues with Paypal, but I have a sperate account and I add the funds as needed for the PP transactions. 

_PP transactions..._ That doesn't sound like it should! ;D


----------



## jack404 (Nov 1, 2008)

WE

i have no problems dealing with people

its these big companies ( the bigger the worse in my book, e(vil)bay paypal etc )

ebay sued the governmnet in NSW to allow "ticket scalping" which has been illegal here since the 70's but now its legal but on ebay only we dont have $20million in legal fee's to fight it
to take the nephews and neices to see the wiggles will cost $700 - $1500 thanks to ebay instead of the $170 the tickets sell for , god only knows what football tickets cost for the finals 

the worst i've been dudded by a person was $35  and another for $10 but thats it ( 2 )

but by business's the ammount is getting close to a couple of grand ($2000)

i see a site like Jan's i'm only too happy to sling the guy a few bucks ( but i'll post him some cash in a card)

like most such sites on the net they are run by hard working, helpful folks

and i get a lot out of them , so putting back is one way to make sure these little sites keep helping folks like me and my mates

support the little guy !


----------

